# 2006 Maxima dying on the road already...



## Echelon (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey guys, I have an 06 Frontier and my mom has a 06 Max, and the other night she called me and told me her car just died on the road. So I drive up there and my stepdad cranks it and tries to hurry to the dealership, it dies on him at the light. So we have to call the cops, 2 guys from the Nissan dealership came up there, it cranked again and died on the Nissan guy! So they got it towed into the dealership. Turns out the crank position sensor went out. The car only has 2400 miles on it. Interestingly enough, the 2003 Maxima had a recall on that very sensor. :balls:


----------

